# Success, finally --- hope it continues



## Oddity (Jul 18, 2013)

I’m sorry I just had to blurt this out!!! Had an event last weekend and got lucky twice and was able to perform both times, then last night had a 50 min session and was able to perform through the whole thing (went in the first 10 min but stayed hard after the fact)!!!! I’m sooo incredibly happy and pumped. Hope this could be my big turn around and good things ahead for the wife and me. Didn’t take anything either and all this after Dr. referred me to an endocrinologist because my free testosterone didn’t rise even 1 friggen point after 3 months on andorgel. 

Anyway, I just wanted to share some good news for a change. We also started opening up about some of our fantasies which is great!!! I still really have no drive but once one of us initiates and can get things going it seems to have gone well. I truly believe most of my issues have been mental (although still think the really low “T” has some affect as well). Before I was always, got please the wife, gotta please the wife. Now I’m a bit more selfish and I told her I’ve been viewing her as a sexual play thing as opposed to my wife. Right or wrong we’ve had some good times the past couple of nights and hope to god it continues through this week.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oddity said:


> Before I was always, got please the wife, gotta please the wife. Now I’m a bit more selfish and I told her I’ve been *viewing her as a sexual play thing as opposed to my wife. *Right or wrong we’ve had some good times the past couple of nights and hope to god it continues through this week.


Everything old is new again.....

When you have sex as you describe above, it is like unleashing the sexual passion and women really dig this a lot!

I LOVE it when my husband "rag dolls" me in bed. Toss me this way, push me that way... Awesome!!!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Everything old is new again.....
> 
> When you have sex as you describe above, it is like unleashing the sexual passion and women really dig this a lot!
> 
> *I LOVE it when my husband "rag dolls" me in bed. Toss me this way, push me that way*... Awesome!!!


I think Catherine602 would think your husband is a depraved horrid man with psychological disorders, and you must be pretty screwed up for actually enjoying it


----------

